

Phablet reviews: Before and after the iPhone 6 Plus - yiransheng
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/phablet-reviews-iphone-6-plus-and-before/

======
layman
It's always been 1984 with Apple. They deride anything that competitors do
until they turnaround do it themselves. And then, it's the most awesome thing.
And the fans always agree with it. It was true of Intel architecture (from
Power PC) then, and it's true of Phablets now.

------
gomathinayagam
well, everyone understanding that, size does matter not only for apparels also
for phone.

